# residency and nie before moving to spain



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Many sites advertise getting residency and nie cert before going to Spain.
When we decide to go the move will be fairly quick, it would be nice to have these in place so a purchase of property or anything else can happen quickly.

Can you actually get a residency without actually having an address in Spain?
I presume theres no problem getting an NIE.

Would you consider it a good idea?

Your thought would be appreciated.

My other threads, thanks to everybody for their replies, very much appreciated.

T:juggle:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tonemar said:


> Many sites advertise getting residency and nie cert before going to Spain.
> When we decide to go the move will be fairly quick, it would be nice to have these in place so a purchase of property or anything else can happen quickly.
> 
> Can you actually get a residency without actually having an address in Spain?
> ...



You_ can_ get an NIE number before moving to Spain. I believe you can contact the Spanish Embassy in the UK to put things in motion.

As far as signing on the list of foreigners (what you call residency) is concerned, you dont really need to do that before you come


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

its easy and relatively quick so not really a problem to do it, things were different in the boom times when you would need to queue up for hours to get things like this sorted


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

tonemar said:


> Many sites advertise getting residency and nie cert before going to Spain.
> When we decide to go the move will be fairly quick, it would be nice to have these in place so a purchase of property or anything else can happen quickly.
> 
> Can you actually get a residency without actually having an address in Spain?
> ...


These websites advertising getting residency and NIE done before you move are a waste of money. They cost hundreds of Euros, for a process that costs 10-20 Euros. In Fuengirola, I waited a couple of weeks for an appointment, and that was during September which is quite a busy time. When you attend your appointment with all your paperwork, the process is done in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lynn said:


> These websites advertising getting residency and NIE done before you move are a waste of money. They cost hundreds of Euros, for a process that costs 10-20 Euros. In Fuengirola, I waited a couple of weeks for an appointment, and that was during September which is quite a busy time. When you attend your appointment with all your paperwork, the process is done in a couple of minutes.


You dont need an agency to do it though in the UK, you can just apply to the embassy direct.

I agree though, it's as easy to go yourself when you get here. If you buy before you move though, you'll need an NIE to go through the process of purchase


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You_ can[/I
> 
> As far as signing on the list of foreigners (what you call residency) is concerned, you dont really need to do that before you come_


_

In fact I´m not sure it´s possible to do this if you haven´t got a residential address. We had to provide proof of address and a copy of the Padron (see separate sticky) when we got ours.

You can do it within 3 months of moving here._


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> These websites advertising getting residency and NIE done before you move are a waste of money. They cost hundreds of Euros, for a process that costs 10-20 Euros. In Fuengirola, I waited a couple of weeks for an appointment, and that was during September which is quite a busy time. When you attend your appointment with all your paperwork, the process is done in a couple of minutes.


Totally agree! In Cadiz for example where there are fewer foreigners you don´t even need an appointment ; you can just walk in and get it done straight away, and there are always English-speakers on hand.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You_ can_ get an NIE number before moving to Spain. I believe you can contact the Spanish Embassy in the UK to put things in motion.
> 
> As far as signing on the list of foreigners (what you call residency) is concerned, you dont really need to do that before you come


^^^ What Stravinsky said... ^^^


----------

